# 買っちった～



## mizoguchi

Hi again.

Now, first the context. 

Some girls gone shopping, after have finished, one of them, clearly satisfied, says 買っちった～.

My blind shot:

買ってしまう -> 買っちゃう -> かっちゃった -> かっちった

The girls who said it, seems to often pronounce thinks... "in the fast way?". Thinks like "あんた" or "どした？". So, maybe she omited the ゃ?

Many thanks.


----------



## xiaolijie

mizoguchi said:


> 買ってしまう -> 買っちゃう -> かっちゃった -> かっちった
> 
> The girls who said it, seems to often pronounce thinks... "in the fast way?". Thinks like "あんた" or "どした？". So, maybe she omited the ゃ?
> 
> Many thanks.


Yes, I think you're right. This kind of omissions can sometimes lead us learners to spending the whole day on the dictionary and still not finding "the word" we look for


----------



## mizoguchi

Great.  Thanks for confirming.

Now for the jackpot.

It can be said that this way of pronounce is "wrong"? (as wrong as can be a native speaking his own language)


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

If I were you, I listened it as "かっちゃったーー!".

I believe natives can hear or recognize the "ゃ" sound in it.

For example, I sometimes can't hear the* 't *sound of "can't" in English as a sound.
I sometimes can't hear the *t *sound of "I'm a student."
Yet native English speaking people can always recognize those sounds.

I think it's the same thing.

I think you will be able to hear the sound, when you become more familiar with Japanese.
You will hear it, not by the ears, but by the brain!


----------



## xiaolijie

mizoguchi said:


> Great.  Thanks for confirming.
> 
> Now for the jackpot.
> 
> It can be said that this way of pronounce is "wrong"? (as wrong as can be a native speaking his own language)


Wrong or right, this depends very much on how often native speakers do it. If often enough, it becomes right.  

Back to *買っちった*, I was going to ask where you heard it but Wishfull has confirmed what I suspected. Sometimes a vowel is modified in fast, informal speech, but this case does sound like you've misheard it. But this is not a real problem on your part, because a vowel sandwiched between two voiceless consonants tends to become a voiceless whisper (almost silenced), and native speakers often hear it, as Wishfull has said it, only with their mind.


----------



## mizoguchi

Yes, I understand. In Spain, for "I have shopped", we say "he comprado", but is very common to say "he 'comprao' ", without the "d". Most people even doesn't note its absence, but is a wrong way to pronounce it.

But in this case... I'm not sure this can be called an "omision". It really sounds "chi" instead of "cha". Is shorter when writting it, but not when pronouncing it.

Maybe if I can upload to youtube a 2 seconds fragment... (Rules say I must ask for permission)


----------



## xiaolijie

For permission, I think you may have to wait for the moderator of this forum.
As for the sound that you actually hear, I don't doubt that it is or very close to what you think you hear. 

By the way, although "chi" is not shorter than "cha" when you say it, you still need less effort to say "chi" than "cha" ("chi" doesn't require opening the mouth as wide as "cha" does. Try it! )


----------



## mizoguchi

Well, I think it's clear.

I uploaded it, if the moderator gives permision, and you have curiosity to ear it, I'll post the link. But I guess is not necessary.

It may seem a nonsense, but when I saw this series with spanish subtitles didn't notice the very different ways of expressing of two of the girls. This one with this "quick" way to say things, and other of them using the honorific form.  Its a shame to lose it in the translation.


Thanks a lot. I'm very happy of have found this forum.


----------



## avalucky

I have heard かっちった~ a lot of times. It is kind of like street English of Japanese version. I'm not sure if it's a popular way to say it still but, yeah, I remember I heard my friends say it a lot of times. (I have to admit I also have said it, althought I am a boy. I wanted to appear silly and cute or something.　I was a teenager at that time...) 

Other similar expressions are:
1. あ～あ、*やっちった～* (あ～あ、やっちゃったぁ: This is used when you (or somebody else) have messed up something.)
2. まちがえ*ちったぁ*～（まちがえちゃった～: I made a mistake.）

And one more thing. I remember I was reading an old Japanese literary work of the Meiji to Taisho period, when I found similar things like that.
It was like:
「結婚について、*ちったぁ*（ちょっとは=少しは）考えて始めても良い頃合なんじゃないのかい？」
==> "I think it's time you started to think about your marriage issue *a bit*?"

Nowadays this omission　obviously sounds like a teenage term or street Japanese, but it could have been some accent or something. I presume it used to be a downtown accent in Tokyo a long time ago. Like the time the literary work I have found "*ちったぁ"* was written in a novel.

I no longer say that. 買っちった～ really sounds like a teenage girls' Japanese on streets in Shibuya or something, sitting around on the ground and chatting out with buddies.


----------



## mizoguchi

avalucky said:


> I no longer say that. 買っちった～ really sounds like a teenage girls'  Japanese on streets in Shibuya or something, sitting around on the  ground and chatting out with buddies.



That's almost the exact situation.

Thanks.


----------



## Coltbolt

mizoguchi said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Now, first the context.
> 
> Some girls gone shopping, after have finished, one of them, clearly satisfied, says 買っちった～.
> 
> My blind shot:
> 
> 買ってしまう -> 買っちゃう -> かっちゃった -> かっちった
> 
> The girls who said it, seems to often pronounce thinks... "in the fast way?". Thinks like "あんた" or "どした？". So, maybe she omited the ゃ?
> 
> Many thanks.



Hello, 8 years late to this party. Did you get this from K-on? Because if you did, I ironically typed in the same question on google and this was the first result.


----------

